

Oracle Says New HP CEO Stole Technology - malabar
http://www.dailytech.com/Oracle+Says+New+HP+CEO+Tried+to+Steal+Its+Tech/article20000.htm

======
irrelative
Source code theft... right. Tech journalists need to stop referring to source
code as the "secret ingredient" or what have you. What could possibly be in
the code? A faster algorithm than hundreds of PhDs have discovered? Or a novel
approach to something (which of course would be covered by patents)? Maybe
Oracle has discovered a new system call in windows that speeds up their file
seek time, but for some reason isn't documented by Microsoft.

The whole notion of stealing code being worth anything is laughable. What do
you do if you have stolen code and you need to extend it? Or if you need to
fix bugs in it? If your engineers are any good, it'll take more time for them
to figure out how the stolen stuff works than to build a comparable version.

~~~
semipermeable
Who says its source code that was stolen? "Intellectual Property" covers a
very wide range.

It's easy for Oracle to stand up, roll out the long list of their patents,
call "They're infringing!", and then the burden is on SAP to show they were
not.

I'm sure that some of SAP's products have similar (or near identical) UIs and
APIs to Oracle's copyrighted works. Whether the similarity is intended, who
knows...

------
kujawa
I really don't think I've ever seen a company that doesn't give a shit about
its public reputation as much as Oracle. Maybe Blackwater.

"We don't have to care, we're the database vendor."

~~~
maximilianburke
Blackwater at least felt that their name was tarnished to the point of
changing it.

~~~
pavlov
Waiting for Oracle to become Sibyl Corporation... Kinder, gentler, more
feminine.

------
spinchange
This piece doesn't explain or detail the circumstances of the suit whatsoever.
SAP has already admitted fault. They acquired a company called TomorrowNow
that was scraping it's clients' Oracle servers to service parts of their
systems that it wasn't licensed or authorized to work on. What is being fought
over now is damages.

What's new to the story is the public accusation that Apotheker was directly
responsible. (He was involved with the acquisition as an executive and had
become CEO by the time the suit was filed)

So, if the HP board didn't see this coming, they simply didn't vet Apotheker
well enough or are still underestimating Ellison. Probably both.

------
calloc
For anyone that is not exactly sure what is going on, here it is laid out in
laymans terms:

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9180238/SAP_accepts_l...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9180238/SAP_accepts_liability_in_Oracle_lawsuit)

And this is what is being sued over:

> TomorrowNow provided maintenance services for customers of Oracle's
> PeopleSoft and J.D. Edwards software, and Oracle accused the company of
> downloading software patches and other materials illegally from its customer
> support website.

------
wwortiz
Oracle comes off as the boy who cried wolf to me.

Even though in this case the boy may have seen a coyote.

------
unexpected
This is a classic technique: Oracle is trying to distract from HP's lawsuit
against Oracle by discussing a different issue to divert attention.

Man, Oracle likes to play rough.

~~~
spinchange
HP settled their lawsuit with Oracle prior to hiring this new CEO.

------
jonursenbach
Oh here we go again.

